# Plug Wires



## kmerrittm (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a 96 318i convertible and it is back firing. My first remedy is plugs and wires, looking for the best after market brand that I should consider. I see standard motors, acdelco, NGK and Karlyn as popular makers of the plug wires. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
KEvin


----------

